# fort pickens sheepies



## bbarton13

got a late start today and ran into a couple snags, but me and my buddy(goins13) managed to get a couple sheepies and a pomp. all fish caught on the old pier on live shrimp and fiddlers. nice day on the water.


----------



## user10309

Cool pics, looks like you two had fun, beautiful day outside, the rest of this week looks perfect. 
Tight Lines


----------



## Nitzey

I saw you guys today and almost pulled over to ask how you were doing. I love to fish from my kayak too.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

Yeah I saw you guys out there on Sat. I lauched a little ways East of you guys. I paddled across to the base and caught 10 sheepies. I was in the green kayak.


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted

@team bloody waters , yeah we saw you 2, hit me up if you want to fish sometime, i would like to fish nas but never been so i dont know the spots.


----------



## Ardiemus

I was on the Pier from 0600-1500 and didn't see but 5 caught on a line the whole time. I did see some yaks.....makes me wanna get one even more.....but what to get....PA or Revo?


----------



## CatHunter

Awesome set up man Ill give that kayak rig a A+ :notworthy:for sure ...


----------



## pole squeezer

I gotta ask, What kind of fish is that in the picture that looks like a scrotum? I'm from the gulf coast, but don't ever remember seeing a fish like that.


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted

Pufferfish


----------



## JMTucker81

When I saw that puffer it looked like a set of truck nuts.


----------

